

Be Better. - len
http://blog.elephinoinc.com/2008/12/01/be-better/

======
pedalpete
I like the clean layout, but I'm completely lost on a few things 1) what
exactly is the problem you are trying to solve? I read the 'about' page, and I
still don't get it. this probably leads to 2) why am I buying content that is
freely available? 3) what does 'adjust' mean? a tool tip on both buy and
adjust might be a good idea. 4) your statistics list current/previous -but
previous to what? previous entries from that user? that's the closes I could
figure. 5) i just clicked on the 'nope' for not a content owner, and the 'buy
spot' link takes me to 'submit new content', but I'm not a content owner. is
that right?

sorry guys, i'm completely lost as to what you are trying to accomplish.
hopefully it is just a messaging adjustment for you and you're off to the
races.

congrats on the launch though.

------
lux
Yeah, I'm totally lost too, after reading the about and how it works pages.
Just not sure what problem I have that it's trying to solve, that something
else doesn't already solve anyway... Care to clarify on here?

~~~
len
you have historical + real-time statistics to base your submission decisions
on before spending any money.

the sites that drive lots of traffic do so in opaque ways. as a result, people
try to manipulate them (e.g. google, digg).

this is a completely transparent solution, in theory at least. let me know if
this makes sense - no doubt an ongoing process of perfecting the pitch.

